# KCBS Weighted Scores



## morning wood (Oct 16, 2014)

Because KCBS uses a weighted scoring system I made this spreadsheet with the help of some smart people to help understand what is going on with the score cards.

If you receive score cards that show your individual scores for each category you can enter those numbers into the yellow cells in rows 12-17 and it will produce your weighted score.

If you receive only the weighted score you can enter those into the yellow cells in rows 2-7 and it will display your individual scores by category.


----------

